# 3 rd party liability cover abroad.



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

just discovered the policy I was about to buy doesn't offer third party liability cover abroad.
Anyone recommend good low cost cover for my Collie who is coming with us to Spain and Portugal.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Do I remember someone on here saying the Tesco policy was pretty good, specially for foreign cover???

Perhaps a search would find the post . . . if the search facility is still working! It wasn't yesterday, and I do know how to use it properly. :roll:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The Asda Superior cover offers 3rd Party cover while in Europe. 
All European cover is limited to 30 days and there is a £250 excess on 3rd party claims in Europe (£100 in uk).

We have been happy with their service though would go with Pet Plan in future.


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

If I am not mistaken if you book personal health insurance with the CCC carefree and booked for a dog on the tunnel or ferry travelling with you then the dog is insured for £2500 and no excess on your personal insurance.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When you say Personal Health Insurance do you mean Travel Insurance or is it a separate thing?


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

patp We book the personal health multi trip travel insurance with carefree CCC. From Nov last year for 12 months £102 for me and £102 for my good wife who is 66. This gives you 180 days but max 90 days in any one trip. Multi trip suits us better as we sometimes do 3 trips in the 12 months.You can also buy the one trip insurance for the full 180 days max for the same price also included is the dog insurance as I stated in the earlier post. Hope this helps.


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

Knowing we'd be going to sites in Spain that demand third party insurance certificates I did some research on this for our new pup
we went with Saga in the end
good price straightforward and no time restrictions
oither contendrers were M+S John lewis and I think Churchill
Petplan was more restrictive and dearer


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I would go more on what cover any policy gets you rather than what's the cheapest. If something does go wrong with your pet the last thing you need is someone in a call centre in Bangalore telling you they don't cover your dog because you only paid a tenner for the policy!

I'd recommend Pet Plan any day.


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

We had pet-plan insurance cover until recently. Just before we were travelling for our winter break to Spain. I discovered that they did not extend 3rd party coverage outside the UK. Other aspects of the policy would be valid but to have 3rd party coverage I was required to buy a top up policy! 
I was miffed as I felt I had a market leading policy and it never occurred to me that it would be omitted! ( I know.....I should have read the small print but .......!). It put me off the company!
When looking for another insurer at renewal it was an aspect I checked carefully but found most other companies do seem to include countries covered by the pet passport scheme.
Shirley


----------

